

SEO Tips for your Django Site - mitchf
http://mitchfournier.com/2011/03/25/7-seo-tips-for-your-django-site/

======
yuvadam
Not _necessarily_ Django-specific, but nice article nonetheless.

~~~
mitchf
Yeah, I actually had "(or any dynamic site)" in the title, but it was too
clunky so I removed it right before posting last night. Thanks yuvadam.

------
mitchf
Thanks for all the upvotes, comments, retweets and visits everyone. It's been
a very exciting day on HN for me!

